# home made mane and tail detangler and show sheen???



## SKY (12 July 2011)

what could i use that wont leave my horses all oily and also is safe.  i asked about fly spray last week and thank you all, have ordered my oils and waiting for them to come by post.  but now wondering what i can use for mane and tails, as i spend a fortune on spray and it is great but surley i could make something just as good.  also coat shine what could i use to shine them and not leave them all oily.  
all info welcome. thanks


----------



## SultanaRama (12 July 2011)

Ive heard of people using Human conditioner and water in a spray bottle, not sure how much you would use though


----------



## SKY (12 July 2011)

thanks, maybe leave in conditioner mixed with water.  read someone said polish, but would that not attract the flies and not the nicest smell.  also i dont know but i wouldnt think it would be good spraying furinature (sp) polish on a horse.  i am up to try anything so would give it ago as long as its safe.
read this on another thread.  also like the sound of leave in conditioner.
any more ideas please.


----------



## classicalfan (12 July 2011)

The base for both mane and tail product and human conditioner (or most of them) is silicone.  If you don't like the smell of the polish you can always add essential oils.


----------



## SKY (12 July 2011)

good thinking classicalfan, when my oils come for my fly spray i'll add a few drops in my mane and tail mix.  thanks


----------



## leonie&merlin (12 July 2011)

Hey,
I make my own mane and tail with any left over human conditioner I have. All I do is use an old spray bottle and but a bit of conditioner in and then more or less fill the bottle with water. Then I give it a good shake.  It seems to work well on my horse and I only use it evey couple of days depending on the weather. If your worried about the smell of some conditioners maybe use a tea tree one? I dont personally use furniture polish because I think its full of chemicals (which I know there is prob chemicals in other things I use, lol), I'm not too keen of the smell (even though I use it to polish in the house) and I think after time it cant do much good to the horse or their mane/tail. But it is personal choice.


----------



## mil1212 (12 July 2011)

I've been known to use a furniture polish on tails, never on the dock or coat though. The one I use is a supermarkets own brand but it contains aloe Vera so it actually smells nice too.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (13 July 2011)

I use childrens detangling spray for mane and tail conditioner - smells lovely and I spray on at the beginning of grooming and by the time I have done the body the conditioner has "sunk" in and the mane and tail are lovely to brush through ...

99p from a shop beginning in W and ending in sons ...


----------



## alfiesmum (17 July 2011)

our vet actually recommends using furniture polish as mane and tail detangler   i still havent tried it tho lol x


----------



## misterjinglejay (17 July 2011)

I use furniture polish and it works a treat on my very full mane and tailed sec D!


----------



## Cahill (17 July 2011)

mr sheen


----------



## LizzieJ (17 July 2011)

dashboard shine


----------



## Headpiece (18 July 2011)

I know you said you dont want oily, but pig oil is such a light oil it isnt! if you know what i mean, i spray it on manes and tails, works really well and is very cheap. I much prefer this to silicone.


----------

